# Most Flamboyant MBTI Type



## xenolovegood (Nov 10, 2014)

Which type is the most flamboyant?


PS Sorry for that last post it was a mistake :/


----------



## Sangmu (Feb 18, 2014)

I love that someone voted ISTJ.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

WhateverLolaWants said:


> I love that someone voted ISTJ.


Irony. I did that too.


----------



## xenolovegood (Nov 10, 2014)

It's funny that the third and first most voted for are opposites. ENFP tho.


----------



## Akbar2k7 (Oct 23, 2011)

I voted ENTP, dat Ne-Fe


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

The most flamboyant is ESFP or ENFJ. With the possibility of some ESFJ's.

ENFP isn't flamboyant.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

I vote exfj


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

I don't get why someone would NOT vote ESFP


----------



## TheINFJ (Apr 12, 2014)

I died of laughter when I seen a few votes for ISTJ


----------



## xenolovegood (Nov 10, 2014)

nO_d3N1AL said:


> I don't get why someone would NOT vote ESFP


Never met one....

Also...

ENFP


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

xenolovegood said:


> Never met one....
> 
> Also...
> 
> ENFP


lol. I promise you, you probably interact with ESFP's daily.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

ENFP hands down. ESFP and ISFP come in second and third


----------



## platorepublic (Dec 27, 2012)

Oh come on. INTP, by far. You guys know *nothing*.


----------



## Hei (Jul 8, 2014)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> ENFP hands down. ESFP and ISFP come in second and third


Hmmmm... my personal experiences would easily have me place ESFPs as first and ENFPs as second... perhaps I have not had as many social interactions with ENFPs?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

LondonBaker said:


> Hmmmm... my personal experiences would easily have me place ESFPs as first and ENFPs as second... perhaps I have not had as many social interactions with ENFPs?


I can change that :wink:


----------



## RunForCover07 (Apr 9, 2013)

I meant to vote ENFP and voted INFP by accident.


----------



## galactic collision (May 1, 2014)

The most flamboyant type? As an ENFP, I have to declare my outrage at the results of this poll! *throws glitter indignantly into air, storms out*


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Jung said ENTP were a woman type, so because he said so I voted ENTP.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

WhateverLolaWants said:


> I love that someone voted ISTJ.


oh yes, they do all that in complete silence. that take true skills xD


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

You were calling?


----------



## 1yesman9 (Jul 10, 2014)

I think ENTP>ENFP in flamboyancy.

Ne + immature Fe is really flamboyant.

ESFP wins though.


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)

Voted ESFJ. xNFPs seem more odd than 'flamboyant'.


----------



## TurtleQueen (Nov 8, 2014)

Based on personal experience, I'm going to vote ENFP.

As an ENFP I don't want to fade or blend into the background when it comes to my personal appearance. I don't want to look garish, but I really can't see the point of wearing makeup to look "natural." I would rather look sparkly and pretty and wear some "weird" eyeshadow color that attracts a lot of attention. Some people act as if I'm embarrassing myself by being visibly silly or by wearing makeup that "makes me look like a clown" (what I was told once), but a lot of other people seem to like what I do. I sometimes like to wear heavier jewelry that is more noticeable than something "subtle," but sometimes I will wear smaller pieces too. If I'm going to wear nail polish, I have a lot more fun wearing something that's a bright duo chrome color or that has tons of glitter than something that looks more "natural."

I guess I appear flamboyant. Once in a class, we were participating in some get to know you game where we picked a bird to describe ourselves. I picked a parrot because parrots are known for being bright and colorful (and sometimes loud, which I wish I could be more of the time).


----------



## shakti (Oct 10, 2012)

Thuringwethil said:


> Voted ESFJ. xNFPs seem more odd than 'flamboyant'.


I agree with this...ENFPs are usually more "zany" than "flamboyant". For me, being "flamboyant" implies an exaggerated, conscious theatricality that is designed to shock, provoke and otherwise evoke reactions in others..and which, in doing so, doesn't hesitate to put on an act, play with different kinds of roles and generally mess around with things just for the hell of it. Strong Fi types are usually too "authentic" for this kind of skullduggery...so I'd say types with a well developed Fe paired with strong Se (or maybe Ne) have the best chance of of being flamboyant


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

I have a flamboyant book character, he is an xSFP. 

But he doesn't have a flamboyant name. 

Hector.


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

ExFx


----------



## Robopop (Jun 15, 2010)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> Jung said ENTP were a woman type, so because he said so I voted ENTP.


Actually he said the extroverted intuitive was more common in women.

I think very extroverted ESTP/ENFJ would be more the most flamboyant, particularly if they are SeFe heavy, they would be motivated the most by outrageous attention grabbing behaviors. These "histrionic" people would be very dramatic and provocative, it would be that special combination of impulsive Se displays and Fe seeking social approval and knowing what buttons to push in people.


----------



## xenolovegood (Nov 10, 2014)

I voted enfp, but I can kind of see why esfp would be more likely...a little. Being more down to earth could help you be flamboyant, along with paying attention to every last detail...but I've never met an esfp, so I wouldn't know. Also, I don't understand how someone could vote for a j. I feel that to be flamboyant you have to be spontaneous.


----------



## Syed (Jan 1, 2015)

EnfP


----------



## Caged Within (Aug 9, 2013)

The most flamboyant person I know is an INTJ.


----------



## Heimdall (Jan 5, 2015)

Another vote for INTJ. They like to show everyone how nerdy they are. Flamboyance isn't limited to physicality.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)




----------

